# Are these XDs worth the money?



## pedro45 (Mar 13, 2014)

HI folks, I'm that 60 year old Newbie and I've been offered two handguns for sale FTF here in Mass by someone who teaches shooting.
1 - is an XD 9mm with some extensive trigger work and some modifications, he says to the tune of almost 400 bucks)
2 - is an XD cs with their boxes, extra mags, etc. The man who is someone who has really taken care of them.
Now he wants 750 dollars each gun. I did not realize that one charge more than they cost new in Mass for "forbidden" guns, Is this normal, just the way it goes? It's a lot of money. please advise, pete


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

$750 a piece for a used XD? Yikes, you should be able to find great deals under $500 NIB. I don't know about the Mass compliant issues, but at first glance this guy is trying to scalp you, unless he has a boat load of magazines to throw in and can explain the cost of the so-called upgrades or customization he has performed. I believe just maybe depending on their condition $750.00 for both with the extra mags' would be fair depending on the condition. Sounds odd he went from $400 to $750.00 a piece in my mind. Are you sure he doesn't want $750.00 for both?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Some prices for new Springfield XD 9mm and other models(caliber)
Discount Guns for Sale - Buds Gun Shop

Kittery Trading Post


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Buy whichever of the two you actually want NEW and save some money.


----------



## Broncs (Jun 6, 2014)

I can get new XD's as low as $425! and I just bought a used XD 357 sig tactical with 300 rds through it for $425 for $750 you can get a new 5.25" XDM and have a bit left over for ammo! I'd pass !


----------



## RobbK (Jul 19, 2014)

buy new then if you decide that you want something done to it you can have it your way.


----------

